# Getting your tubes tied



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, so I went to the doctor today I'm off blood thinners! Yay! But with that, he's really reluctant to keep me on the estrogen packed birth control pills, which leave the progesterone only pills, which I don't think are really going to work for me in the long run due to some other health issues. I am opposed to ever having children. I do not want them and feel the cruelest thing you can do is to bring a child into a home where they are not wanted. So being that my options for birth control are now limited, we talked about doing a tubal ligation this summer. I'm going back to visit him for my yearly "woman's" exam in July when I get home from Orlando and we will be discussing this further. I do understand that there are some risks involved with this procedure, but I'd like to get some opinions from people who have had this procedure done. How long was your recovery? How long until you were back doing things (i.e. lifting weights, exercising, etc.)? I know there are several ways to do this procedure, laproscopically, through the vagina, and an open incision. Any reasons why I should go with one over the other? I am only 29, but have known for a long time which path I will be traveling as a mother, my path is to nurture people outside the home in a variety of ways and to take care of animals, children have never been in my future unless they are someone else's. My current man has no desire to have children either, so we fit together very well in that respect. This is something that I am not planning on doing on a whim. I have thought long and hard for almost 10 years about having this done. I have done research and understand most of the risks, I'd just like to have some outside opinions. Thanks!


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

It sounds like you have given this a lot of thought. If you were 18 I'd say wait, but I believe it is possible to know by the age of 29, after 10 years of thinking about it, that you can be certain you do not want children. Being a mother is not right for all woman (in spite of what some people may think). It is certainly not a formula for happiness. I have a good friend who was certain from a very young age that she did not want children. She has never had children and has no regrets. Having your tubes tied is an excellent solution if you cannot avail yourself of the hormonal birth control which seems to be the only other very reliable form of birth control. You might have a hard time convincing a doctor though. They tend to be very reluctant to sterilize woman of childbearing age, especially if they have never had children. Another option you might look into if you want to avoid surgery is a relatively new thing I heard about. It involves injecting an antibiotic into the tubes. Apparently it scars the tubes permanently. It takes a few weeks to work so you have to practice some other form of birth control until it takes effect but it sounds like a good, permanent birth control without hormones or surgery.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmm, I like that option halladay. I'm going to have to look into that. Once I get back from Orlando, I'll have 2 months to figure out what I'm going to do (since I'll be dateless again until I go on the cruise in September) and git-r-done. Surprisingly, my doctor agreed that my choice to have the tubal done was a good one. I don't think he can do it since he's a GP, but I'm sure that in the clinic he could set me up with a doctor that would do it based on his recommendation. I want whatever I'm doing to be reliable (even though I do know the horror stories of some people getting pregnant after tubal or having an ectopic pregnancy).


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Honu -I had my tubes clipped (which is reversable) thru laproscopy when I was 35. The very very small incision was in my belly button. I had virtually no pain other than a little soreness at the incision for about a week. I did have a little discomfort from the gas they put in you to see around in there, but that was only for about a day or two. I've been told getting your belly button pierced is much worse. I had it done on a Thursday and was back to work on Monday. At the time I liked the clip idea just in case I changed my mind about having more kids. You just never know ...January of 2006 I had a uterine ablasion done. They use electrical currents to burn off the lining of the uterus. This has eliminated my periods (which got much heavier and more painful as I got older). I was put under for both procedures which were out-patient surgeries. My gyno is just great ! Find a doctor that is willing to give you several options ...Jodie


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Jodie, that gives me some comfort to know that it worked out well for you. I looked into the Essure option which is the coils they put in there, but they take 3 months or more to completely close over. I hadn't heard about the antibiotic thing that Halladay talked about, but I think I'll look into that. I like the idea of either the clips or suturing because it's immediate, I don't have to wait for it to scar over. It's nice to hear that you were basically up and moving very soon after. I've never really had a gyno that I go to, I just go to my GP for my yearly check, but I guess I'm going to get to know one now.... ha ha ha. Eventually they may have to do the uterine ablation on me as well because I get very heavy, painful periods. Extreme cramping. Yuck! What options should I be looking at? Anything with estrogen is out. My GP suggested a IUD, which I'm not really crazy about. My only other option is a progesterone based shot or pill, which I don't think will take care of my other PMDD (premenstrual dysphoric dysfunction or something like that). Just don't have a whole lot of options any more because of one stupid blood clot!


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

It seems they're always coming out with "new & improved" methods ...The one option I wanted to go with was VASECTOMY, but my husband didn't want anything to do with that.







My doctor also suggested the IUD, but that just weirded me out. I've heard good and bad experiences with them (I have a friend who swears by it), but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

An IUD weirds me out too. I'm not sure I can stomach the thought of having something like that in side me floating around.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It sounds like you are pretty sure you do not want to have children and I'm sure you will find a doc who will respect your decision. I had my tubes tied after my third child was born. In my case it made my ibs worse, however this may not be the case for you. Finding a doc may take a bit of time but hang in there you will find one.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Kazzy, were you more "D" or "C"? Currently, I'm more "C" than "D". I would hope it wouldn't make things worse, but hey, if it does, oh well. Thanks for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I've always been a bit more more c then d and basically I still am. By getting worse I mean I get more and worse ab pain then I did before and a little bit more d as well.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Honu-I had my tubes tied at the same time I was having my gallbladder removed (hey - 2-for-1 surgery - what a deal!), so I'm not sure how the recovery time would differ if you were only having your tubes tied. But anyway - even with having my GB out I was back at work in 3 days and doing pretty well. I think I took one or two of the painkillers they gave me before I felt I didn't need them. It was all done laparoscopically (sp?) - th worst part was the gas Jodie mentioned. That was pretty uncomfortable. I think for most women it's a pretty easy procedure. I don't know why they would ever do an open incision!Marty


----------

